

Ur/Web in production - vshabanov
http://www.impredicative.com/pipermail/ur/2014-January/001608.html

======
Arnt
Neat to see some real functional code. Production deployment stuff, not small
clean examples.

(Disclosure: I'm the bazqux user who asked about this. My question was more or
less, "It's not an academic or school project. Yet it is written in
experimental language. Why?")

